# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Koliko ste tesku bebu rodile, 2. dio

## aleksandra

3 kg. i 750 g. Nakon dosta dosta dugog poroda.

----------


## TinnaZ

4550 gr. vaginalno, bez epiziotomije (na moj zahtjev). Porod super, mogla bih opet   :Kiss:

----------


## Magy

IVANA- 3050g.- porod grozan, komplikacije u porodu + prvo dijete 
PETAR- 3500g.- porod super lagan
LEON  - 3450g.- trece djete porod tezak napatila se ko konj
 :Sad:  -1,
 :D -2
 :Evil or Very Mad:  - :?

----------


## drndalica

3680 gr dečko, težak porod završen hitnim carskim

----------


## Paula

Paula 3680 i 52 i nije bio problem iako sam bila rezana do ušiju   :Mad:  
Filip 4300 i 54 bilo je prilično teško samo istiskivanje, zapeo je pa su me samo malo zarezali. Prvi porod grozno težak 16h trudova a nikako se otvoriti, drugi porod ispod 3h trudovi podnošljivi

----------


## ana0206

2200g i 46cm - Inducirani porod, prilično brz (od dripa do poroda točno 5 sati) ali zadnja 2 sata sa gotovo neizdrživo jakim (gotovo krvničkim!! :shock: ) trudovima!

----------


## Ana...

Rodila sam carskim( nisam bila ništa otvorena, pupkovina oko vrata, beba se nije spustila) Andreja 4150 i 52 cm.bio je dogovoreni carski tako da ni ja a ni beba nemamo traume od poroda .pusa!!! :D

----------


## thalia

3160, 48 cm, bez dripa i epi - 7 sati.

----------


## melani25

2890g i 49cm nakon 5 sati....epiz

----------


## gigi

Petar -3,050 kg, 49 cm
Ines - 2,950 kg, 48 cm.

----------


## sandra rb

Ivan-2690g i 48 cm.
Porod sa epi i dripom, super lagan, za sat i pol sve je bilo gotovo.

----------


## inga_mo

Dian  3120gr. 
porod bez epi,bez dripa.

----------


## Linda

Megi- 3050 g, 51 cm (epiduralna, drip, epiz.)- gotovo bezbolno
Linda- 3820 g, 52 cm (drip, epiz.)- katastrofalno težak porod- 3 sata trudovi izgona!!! Kad sam već mislila da ću izdahnut, napokon pozvali doktora koji "zna svoj posao".

----------


## JOVANIMAMA

J. 3640, 55 prirodan porod, od ulaska u radjaonu do poroda 3 h.
S. 3150, 52, sa dripom, bolovi uzasni, trajanje poroda od ulaska u radjaonu do poroda 4 h.

----------


## Moro

Boris - 4210 g, težak porod s hitnim carskim rezom

----------


## pepi

P- 4380 I 52, prvorotkinja, 4 sata, sa dripom 

E- 4600 I 54, bez dripa, mali rez, od ulaska u rađaonu super brzo, nisu me stigli ni priključiti na CTG  8)

----------


## nelzi

Strahinja: 4750g, 53cm. Planiran carski.

----------


## Maruška

> Petar -3,050 kg, 49 cm


Samo nije Petar nego Lovre.   :Wink:

----------


## Irchi

3560 g i 54 cm 
... nakon 15 sati po predrađaoni i stepeništima Sv.duha i 5 sati i 40 minuta u rađaoni   :Grin:  ( sam porod 10 minuta).

----------


## Mini me

3440g i 51 cm sa dripom i 3 šava od epi. od pucanja vodenjaka do poroda 8 sati

----------


## martinaP

3350 g i 49 cm, dogovorena indukcija, za 3 sata, bez epi, 3-4 šava jer je bebač baš brzinski "izletio".

----------


## Tiwi

3.940 kg / 52 cm

----------


## petrić

4250 g / 55 cm, vaginalno

----------


## Rianea

Leon-2550 g, 48cm, vaginalno, drip
Ivano-3630 g, 50cm, carski rez

----------


## suzyem

Prvo dijete: 3750
Drugo blizanci: E. 3100, S. 2880 kg - za 2,5 h, drip

----------

ja se ne sjecam jesam li prija pisala pa cu sad:
1.2370/46, porod lagan, svega 7 sati bez dripa, malo pukla(ko lubenica)
2. 3100/49 porod dug, 14 sati bez dripa, rezana
3.3200/50 porod lagan brz, dva sata, bez dripa rezana
4. 3450/51 porod lagan, oko 4 sata, rezana, bez dripa
5 3080/48 porod super lagan super brz, svega sat i pol, no drip, rezana


trajanje poroda koje sam pisala u satima je od samog pocetka do kraja...

----------


## zeko

3230 g i 49 cm- rođena na zadak, prvo dijete, dobro izrezana

u 00:30 pukla voda, u 11:07 izašao anđelić
Doktor je rekao "da je to dijete stajalo normalno, davno biste vi rodili" 

od 00:30 do 07:30 bez dripa-super osjećaj, izdržljiva bol
od 07:30 do 11:07 drip - grozan osjećaj, ali je dost kratko trajalo

----------


## bublica

3360 g i 50 cm   :Heart:

----------


## anavi

Andrej: 2750 g, 47 cm, na carski.

----------


## Amelie32

Lucian 3850 g i 56 cm, prirodni trudovi, epiziotomija;
Lorena 3400 g i 51 cm, hitan carski rez

----------


## marilu

Prvi 3750 bez rezanja ili sivanja, sa Epiduralom, jer mi je pukla voda i bio je induciran, pa se nisam htjela otvoriti dok mi nisu dali Epidural. Poslije toga sve proslo super!
Drugi 4400, mali rez, nije htio vani,   :Grin:  i gledao je prema gore a ne dolje. Bez Epidurala, skorio mi tlak.  Omah su htjeli carski, ali sam onda ja malo pozurila i izgurala ga. Bio je ogroman i dug, to jednostavno nije bilo novorodjence, cak mu ni onaj prvi broj pelena nije bio dovoljan. 
Treci, nista, usvajan, jer kazu da bebe budu jos vece i vece, a ja mislim da to ne bi prezivjela!

----------


## vlac

3560 i 49 cm.drip i lagan porod - cca 5 sati. prva beba

----------


## okana

3.240 teska djevojcica.Porod sa dripom bez epid.trajao je 5 sati i ne daj Boze da se ponovi onakav. :shock:

----------


## mala laia

3.400g i 50cm  :Heart:  
...boravak u bolnici od četvrtka (Laia se rodila u srijedu) sa krvarenjem-sluzni čep i laganim kontrakcijama, u predrađaoni od 2:30 do 7:20h, drip, kidanje vodenjaka, i Laia vani u 8:22  :Heart:  
Da nije bilo trudova-ne bih ni osjetila  :Laughing:  !!!

----------


## la11

3420 g i 52 cm.,u 19,30 mi puknuo vodenjak i počeli trudovi,a u 23,10 Noa se već rodila  :D

----------


## mamanatali

Mia-3450g, 50cm  (od prvog truda kojeg sam uopće osjetila s kojim je pukao i vodenjak do izgona 4,5 sata, bez epi, bez dripa, lijep osjećaj)
Tin-3400g, 51cm  (došla u bolnicu kad su trudovi bili na 5 min, 6 sati kasnije trudovi i dalje bili istog razmaka i intenziteta, porod nije napredovao, dobila drip i za pola sata Tin bio vani, ali boooooliiilo, bez epi)

----------


## Dam-Dam

3,480 kg i 53 cm- porod lagan bez epiziotomije, bez dripa, rodila za 3 i pol sata od bušenja vodenjaka

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

3330g,55cm, porod super brz, ušla u rađaonu oko 12:30h, malkoc dripa i malkoc me reznuli i eto moje male Mare van u 4:07 h na ovom prekokrasnome svijetu....  :Klap:  
Tak mi je porod u divnom sjećanju da bi opet i opet i opet :D

----------


## snjež

Lovro-52cm, 3250g sve neprirodno 7 sati s dve flaše dripa šivanjem i svim
Roko-49sm, 3300g, sve prirodno bez ičeg za 1,5h od ulaska u SD do izlaska iz trbice

----------


## bejb

3480, 50 cm - vaginalno
u 4 pukao vodenjak, rodila u 5:15   :Smile:

----------


## rex

Ja sam carica. 

Prva beba je bila teška 2.700 ,a duga 50

Druga beba 1.850, a duga 44

----------


## M&T

1. trudnoća, vaginalno 3300, 49 cm bez dripa za 3 h-brzo i lagano
2. trudnoća, blizanci vaginalno, jedan na zadak 2400/48 i 2450/47 za 4 h-brzo i lagano

----------


## jadranka605

26.4.2001. Duje nakon 10 sati dripa 2950 / 49
04.8.2006. Luka nakon 6 sati dripa 4150 / 53
 8)

----------


## sandy2006

Moja curka je imala 5290 g. i 56 cm dugačka,carski.
u 11. mj. vam javim kako je ovaj put,za sada kažu da je beba normalne veličine za svoju dob ali i prvi put je tako bilo do 36. tjedna a onda je krenulo.Na zadnjem uzv 4 dana prije poroda rekli su:bit će velika beba oko 4000-4500 g. kad ono... :shock: ....

----------


## dolphins

Dominik 2340g i 45cm
Danijel 2260g i 47 cm
rođeni na carski, očekivano, bez trauma

----------


## lara01

L. je bio 3670 i 50 cm; dogovoreni carski zbog rizične trudnoće i položaja (bio je poprečno)

----------


## slava

3970 g, 53 cm, 5 sati, boliloooo, drip, rezana

----------


## ivanaos

Prva trudnoča. Sada sam  31 tjedan. Stomak mi je ogroman i svie se čude što mi je termin za 2 mj (kao da ću svaki čas rodit). Znači li to da je ogromna beba? Osim toga je jako aktivan i bole me rebra

----------


## slava

Ne mora značiti da ti je beba ogromna. Neke žene se rašire samo u stomaku, a neke više odu u širinu u leđima. Moj miš je bio stalno aktivan u stomaku. Toliko je udarao do samog kraja. Ponekad nisam mogla spavati koliko me udarao. 
Kad su mi dali drip i krenuli trudovi, on se još uvijek micao i lupao, a bebe se obično pred porod smire. Na porodu su ga jedva naštimali na CTG.
Sad vidim da je točno da će temperament bebe biti onakav kakav je u stomaku. Moje dijete je toliko živo. Nikada ne može sjediti na miru, a ima tek 8,5 mj. Propuzao je, sam se diže na noge i spušta kako god poželi. I baš volim što je takav  :D .

----------


## evita

3210 Sara

----------


## Ninjago

Decko-8 dana prije termina-3890,50 cm.Cura 37tt 3570 i 50 cm.

----------


## bibai

dečko: 34+4 3000g, 48 cm
cura:   38+4 3440g, 51 cm

----------


## venera21

cura....38+5....3370 g, 49 cm

----------


## lady.x

Sa 38+0, decak imao 3600g i 52cm

----------


## andynoa

21.03. rodila Nou, dečko 40+3, 3700, 51 cm

Noa star 11 dana 3980, 55 cm  :Klap:

----------


## andiko

40+1 4550g, 53cm

----------


## mrcinela

3670 g

----------


## vesnare

prvo: 40 dečko 4150 grama
drugo: 40+3 cura 4100 grama

----------


## alef

Decko 39+2,  3,950

----------


## Little*star

Curica 39, 3.500

----------


## redprincess

curica 40, 3620, 48 cm

----------


## Mingola

dečko 38+1 2790, 47
curica 41+1 3280, 48

----------


## zeljana02

decko 37+6 tt, 3430 g 50 cm  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebell

prvo: 40+6 4000 g
drugo: 41+1 3720 g

----------


## Eva Maria

mali momak u 4670g i 53cm  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## gogaa

prvi sinek     4420-54
drugi           3900-51

----------


## zadarmamica

prvi porod-dečko 40tt, 3730g, 52cm

----------


## Dugoselka

prvi porod dečko 39+5tt 4300g i 54 cm
sad čekamo seku i izgleda da će biti veća od brace

----------


## katarinam

mali Matija težak 3400g i dugačak 50cm  :Love:

----------


## Smajlich

39tj, dečko 3450g/50cm.

----------


## gabica80

curica 38+4tt, 3150 g i 51 cm....i to prvi porod za 4h!!!!!

----------


## Ares

dečko 39+4 tt, 3930 g i 54 cm

----------


## MalaLu

3100/50 :Smile:

----------


## baps

dečko 40+5 tt, 3780 g, 50 cm

----------


## cikla

devojčica 41+5 tt, 4650 g, 52 cm

----------


## corsa25

1. dečko 1930 i 43cm (rodio se 2mj prije termina)
2. dečko 3320 i 49 dug (3 dana prije termina)

----------


## Trina

Pojma nemam jesam li odgovorila na ovu temu ikad, vjerojatno jesam ali nema veze:

-dečko 3580 i 51
-cura   3450 i 51
-dečko 3900 i 53

----------


## tonili

Cura1 2610g i 47cm, cura2 2740g i 49cm  :Smile:

----------


## mia74

Dečko..40+0..3520g,dugačak 52cm.

----------


## sunce moje malo

dečko br. 1- 40+2 4520g, 53 cm
dečko br.2 - 40+3 4200g, 52 cm

----------


## Dugoselka

> prvi porod dečko 39+5tt 4300g i 54 cm
> sad čekamo seku i izgleda da će biti veća od brace


seka na termin rođena 4920g i 53cm

----------


## Cheerilee

curica (42tj)    3250g 49cm
dečko (38+4)   2800g 49cm
dečko (39tj)    3250g 49cm




 :Smile:

----------


## tini

38+5tt  2350gr 47cm

----------


## minji otrok

> seka na termin rođena *4920g* i 53cm


 :Shock: 
woow... ja sam mislila da je moj mlađi malac od 4560 g i 54 cm teška kategorija (rođen na termin).
dojam je pojačavala okolnost da su nam cimerice bile djevojčice od oko 3000 g, i prema njemu su izgledale sitno  :Smile: 
stariji je imao 4,00 kg ravno, i dugačak 51 cm.

----------


## laky

3150 i 54 duga

----------


## lorra81

Sara 3560/53 - 
Noel 4370/51 -

----------


## petra1807

37 tjedan,curica 52cm i 2800gr
porod trajao 30minuta.... :Laughing:

----------


## Tomy

34.tj., dečko, 2010 g...ni mi se nismo baš namučili s porodom...

----------


## bodo

moji oboje identično:3400/53

----------


## mlada.majka

Prvi porod vaginalni-40+5 3750,50,curica
Drugi porod prirodni-40    3500,50,curica

----------


## June

Prvi prirodno -  39+5 tj - dečko - 3810 i 50
Drugi prirodno - 38 tj - curica 2950 i 46 i dečko 2990 i 46

----------


## orlica

3680 Irena

----------


## suzach

dečko 40+3; 4330g i 54 cm

----------


## laura29

cura - 40+1 - 3430 g, 50 cm
dečko -  38+0 - 3000 g, 49 cm

----------


## danas

decko-41tt - 4485kg, 55cm

----------


## Trina

ova beba 3850 i 51

----------


## andiko

Hm....Baš je rekla pinocchio na radionici o porodima da nije bitna težina bebe koliko opseg glavice...pa bi baš bilo lijepo i to malo vidjet..pa ja ponavljam svoje..

1. sin 40+3, 4170g, 52 dug, glavica 37
2. sin 40+1, 4550g, 53 dug, glavica 37


Ja sam plakala kad sam vidjela kakve sitne glavice neke žene rađaju....mojoj frendici je mala imala glavicu 37 sa 2 mjeseca (kad se rodila bila 34, dijete teško 3500)...ja joj velim..."ajd sad to rodi"  :Cool: ..malo se zagrcnula  :Laughing:

----------


## ...ribica

curica... 40+3 .... 3,240 gr... 49 cm..... glavica 34...mrvica.....  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

> Hm....Baš je rekla pinocchio na radionici o porodima da nije bitna težina bebe koliko opseg glavice...pa bi baš bilo lijepo i to malo vidjet..pa ja ponavljam svoje..
> 
> 1. sin 40+3, 4170g, 52 dug, glavica 37
> 2. sin 40+1, 4550g, 53 dug, glavica 37
> 
> 
> Ja sam plakala kad sam vidjela kakve sitne glavice neke žene rađaju....mojoj frendici je mala imala glavicu 37 sa 2 mjeseca (kad se rodila bila 34, dijete teško 3500)...ja joj velim..."ajd sad to rodi" ..malo se zagrcnula


Ja mislim da su ramena ipak najbolnija točka a ne glavica. A i što ti znači 1 cm, moji su imali glavice od 35 do 36,5 i nema tu nikakve razlike.

----------


## petra1807

ramena,ramena :Smile:

----------


## alkemicar

decko => 40+3 // 3920 // 53

----------


## andiko

> Ja mislim da su ramena ipak najbolnija točka a ne glavica. A i što ti znači 1 cm, moji su imali glavice od 35 do 36,5 i nema tu nikakve razlike.


Ne bih rekla...ramena su širina, ali nisu opseg...pa znaš i dan danas ...ak ti glava negdje prođe...i ostatak tijela će...ili je to vrijedilo dok smo bili klinci...sa našim današnjim kilažama  :Laughing:

----------


## zvijezda3

Viktorija je imala 4350g i 53cm, Pavla 3600g i 50cm, a Gabrijel 4180g i 51cm. Geni, geni kameni....

----------


## NYC

Prvo dijete, 3400 g i 49 cm. Drip, epiduralna, neotvaranje, beba se ne spusta, 16 h nakon zaprimanja u bolnicu - jedva me odveli na carski. Rado bi da s rodila vaginalno jer nije bio velika beba ali vise srece drugi puta  :Smile:

----------


## sleepless

cura, 34.tj, puko vodenjak, 1860g, 44 cm

----------


## Vaka

Sin 3050 g i dug 49 cm, 32 dana prije termina, vaginalni porod, bez epiziotomije, dvostruko puknuće, vrlo bolni trudovi (prvi porod, ali relativno brz)
***srećica mamina

----------


## ruza

1. L : 5200g/55cm  Opseg glave : 38
2. P: 4400g/55cm  Opseg glave : 38

2carića....

----------


## Pinky

duple curke, carski, 38+2, 3300 i 49cm i 2900 i 48cm

----------


## Extreme

4520g i 52cm

----------


## ZO

> duple curke, carski, 38+2, 3300 i 49cm i 2900 i 48cm


 :Naklon: 

dupli dečki, carski, 35+2, 2430/48 i 2180/48

----------


## Ninica

prva trudnoca 4260g 54cm

----------


## zisu

Duple cure 38+1, 3100 i 3300, obje 47 cm

----------


## tasha

41+3/4200/53 dečko
u 8 u jutro ušla u rađaonu, rodila u pola 2 iza ponoći- carski, do ponoći se otvorila 1 prst

----------


## Sumskovoce

Pinky, zisu skidam vam kapu!! Koje velike cure,svaka cast

----------


## Lu28

Curica, 40+3, mali miš od 2600g i 49cm duga, nadoknadila sve u dva tjedna i sad je prava velika curica <3

----------


## yasmin

3500, 50, glavica 35
3650, 50, glavica  36
4180, 53...glavica 37,5

svi troje brzo, uz svoje trudove nakon 4 sata, u boxu po pola sata
i svi prenešeni, sa lu mi pukao vodenjak na 8/9 prstiju, sa drugo dvoje prokidan jer nikako da pukne 9/10 prstiju otvorena, a spremna zatiskanje
to su ujedno bile i jedine intervencije, izlazak bebe uglavnom kratak, kroz 3-4 truda
ja zadovoljna iako ima par stvari što bih prigovorila uvjetima i postupcima na sd-u

----------


## Beti3

> prva trudnoca 4260g 54cm


Čestitam, Ninica

----------


## vlac

D 3540,49 porod bez rezanja i za prvorotkinju stvarno dobar
M 3560, 50 brzi i laki porod
M 3940, 53 dosta brzo al nikako mi nije išlo istiskivanje

----------


## M@rtin@

Miha 3680 g i 51 cm

----------


## bugaboo

Curica, rođena na 37+4, 3450g i 48 cm :Zaljubljen:

----------


## koksy

Stariji 41 tj. 4060 g i 53 cm - 4 sata od prvog truda
Mlađi 40+5 tj. 3760 g i 51 cm - 2 i pol sata od busenja vodenjaka

----------


## Mojca

Cura od 4630 grama i 52 cm. Carski u 41+0.

----------


## bublica

B. 3350/52 cm zadak-carski rez
H.3220/50 prirodnim putem(17 sati ufffff)

----------


## Iris

Dečko 40+4; 4150g/52cm; prokinut vodenjak, rodila ga nakon 12 sati  :Sad:

----------


## Maky st

Moja N. rodila se sa 3870 i 51 duga ,rodila sam ju u 15 minuta  :Smile:

----------


## vunica

prva beba-dečko: 3200g   50 cm-sat vremena
druga beba-cura 3770g   51 cm-sat vremena
oba puta bez epiz...brzo i podnošljivo

----------


## crvic

rodila sam oba puta na sami termin, decko 4500g i 55cm, curka 4100g i 54cm

----------


## MojaMalena

cura, 39+6, 3400/48 :Smile:

----------


## mara68

> Ivan - 3800 g, 52 cm 
> Prvi porod, kratak (sat i pol u rađaonici), epiziotomija učinjena nepotrebno  jer su ugledali čupavu glavu pa su mislili da je beba preko 4 kg. Sve prirodno, bez dripa, gela, epiduralne


Drugi porod, ovaj put pola sata rađaonice, bez epiziotomije, malo sam pukla, opet sve prirodno!
Seka je rođena identičnih mjera kao brat - 3800g i 52 cm!

----------


## Mali Medo

Sva tri poroda carski, s tim da je prvi porod bio hitan carski nakon 15 sati trudova.
Prva beba 4090g i 54cm
Druga beba 3800g i 51cm
Treća beba 2800g i 48cm

----------


## boška

prvi dečko 3 tjedna prije termina hitan carski 2400g i 46cm
drugi dečko 3 dana do termina isto carski,nisam se otvarala 3210g i 50cm
treća cura 1tj prije termina dogovoreni carski 3000g i 47cm

----------


## yocurly

> induciran porod, prokinut vodenjak i drip, 41+2
> decko 3740g i 50cm


cura 4040g i 52 cm
prokinut vodenjak i drip, 41 tjedan točno

----------


## andiko

1. spontani porod 40+4, 4170/52, vaginalni, epiduralna, drip, velika epi 
2. sp. porod 40+1, 4550/53, vaginalni, drip u izgonu, izgon trajao beskrajno, ali ok porod
3. sp. porod 40+4, 3800/50, vaginalni, bez dripa, bez rezanja, kratak i predivan

----------


## mare78

prvi porod,vaginalni,bez dripa,bez epiduralne,ali zato epiziotomija malešna! od ulaska u box do poroda 3,5 sata-rezultat= dečko 3940/53

----------


## sali

Dečko 40+2, 4450g i 56cm  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## *meri*

decko br. 1  41+1 3390g, 50 cm
decko br. 2  39+4 3030g, 47 cm

----------


## Inesz

dječak, 3200 g 49 cm  :Smile:

----------


## onanoko

Prvo dijete, bez epiduralne, epiziotomija tek toliko...došla sam na stol u 14 sati, a u 14.37 malac se već rodio!
dečko: 3290 g i 49 cm

----------


## Mia Lilly

cura (41+5), 3080 g i 49 cm, carski

----------


## noek1201

3050g, 47cm, carski

----------


## petra1807

dečko
2950gr. 54 cm

----------


## hada

D:4 kg i 52 cm
H: 3,5 kg i 50 cm

----------


## Traveller

decko 4350g//53cm 41+5 carski rez

----------


## Gabrielle

Decko, carski nakon indukcije neuspjesne, 5400 i 57 cm.

----------


## Smokvica.

Prva curka 51cm/3330g , druga 51/3680g  :Smile:

----------


## SarahB

Curica 41.tj, 3550g i 50cm 

Gabrielle, velika bebica!  :Smile: 
Bubica je bila tih mjera sa nekih 2 mjeseca.

----------


## Jadranka

decko, 3510 g i 51 cm

----------


## Vali

> Decko, carski nakon indukcije neuspjesne, 5400 i 57 cm.


Vau!  :Smile: 
Moj je toliki bio s 4 mjeseca!

----------


## sarab

1. dječak 3020 , 50 dug,  38 tjedana
2. dječak 3500, 51 dug, 36+3 tjedana
3. djevojčica 4350, 53 duga, 40+1
4. strah me koliko će biti,, svaki put su sve teži teži  :Sad:

----------


## L76

[QUOTE=sarab;2137422]1. dječak 3020 , 50 dug,  38 tjedana
2. dječak 3500, 51 dug, 36+3 tjedana
3. djevojčica 4350, 53 duga, 40+1
4. strah me koliko će biti,, svaki put su sve teži teži  :Sad: [/QUOTE

Ide se i na četvrto ? Svaka čast...
Dečkić 50 cm.i 3320 gr.

----------


## Nitenaja

> 1. dječak 3020 , 50 dug,  38 tjedana
> 2. dječak 3500, 51 dug, 36+3 tjedana
> 3. djevojčica 4350, 53 duga, 40+1
> 4. strah me koliko će biti,, svaki put su sve teži teži


Moji su bili,curka 4320g,54cm,dečkić 5200g,56 cm,i sad si mislim ako je svako sljedeće dijete teže pa koliki će biti ovaj muškić.Iako sam sto puta lakše rodila sina nego kćer koja je za 900 g bila lakša!

----------


## Ninica

4260kg carski rez

----------


## SarahB

Curica, 3550g/50cm, 41. tj.

----------


## Šiškica

Curica , točno na termin 3380g i 50cm.

----------


## zmajica

M, 38+5, 2860 gr, 48 cm
J, 39+5, 3050 gr, 50 cm
Iako sam se s prvom namućila ko Kristuš, a drugu rodila za pol sata.

----------


## katarinam

dečko 3400g i 50cm
cura 3250g i 48cm

----------


## Riječanka

dečko 4000g i 51cm
cura   4420g i 53cm
cura   4300g i 54cm

ginekolog pri pregledu prije otpusta iz bolnice - "4.300? koliko su imali ovi kod kuće?" a na moj odgovor: "gospođo, vi ste zaista zaslužili da idete kući!"

----------


## astral

prvu curu 3550g i 50 cm-inducirani porod 18 sati, puno dripa, epi i rez veliki

druga cura 4130g i 53 cm- moji trudovi, 1 sat u rađaoni, malo dripa i malo pukla

----------


## leonisa

1. 3380g i 47cm CR (39 no procjena 37-38 sto odgovara mojoj racunici)
2. 3550g i 49cm VBAC (40+2)

----------


## Jurana

1. 3250 g i 50 cm, 37+5
2. 3250 g i 50 cm, 37+5

 :Smile:

----------


## mara68

> 1. 3250 g i 50 cm, 37+5
> 2. 3250 g i 50 cm, 37+5


Još jedna mama koja rađa po kalupu  :Laughing:  Moji klinci su isto bili identični u gram i centimetar - 3800 i 52, jedina razlika je što je seka rođena 40+4, a braco 40+2!

----------


## NinaKolega

Moj miškić se rodio sa 2920 i 50 cm,kući smo pošli sa 2800 a sad ima 25 dana i 4 kg!Mali gladuš!  <3

----------


## Vanga

4090 prva, 4270 drugi

----------


## lola3

1. beba curica 3500 grama, 50 cm
2. beba dečko 3870 grama, 51 cm

-oboje bez šava  :Smile:

----------


## Nitenaja

Curica 4320 g,54 cm
Dečkić 5200g,56 cm
Dečkić 4140 g,53 cm

Iskreno,mislila sam da će treći biti isto težak,ali sve 5!!!

----------


## Sek@

1.curica 3180, 53cm (3dana iza termina)
2.curica 4080, 55cm (točno na termin)

----------


## BuBA

decko 4180g i 52 cm 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Točka

1. Dečko 3630, 52
2. Dečko 3460, 50

----------


## Optimisticna

dečko 2790g i 49cm

----------


## anita rain

1. Cura 3600, 52
2. Dečko 3980, 52
 Treće čekamo na proljeće, pa budemo vidjeli  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

1.dečko rođen u 37TT 2470g, 47cm
2. dečko rođen u 34TT 2300g, 44cm

----------


## Franny

sin, rođen s 38 + 3 => 50 cm i 3380
kći, rođena s 39+4 => 51 cm i 3140 ( s time da je u startu bila za tjedan i pol do dva tj. veća nego po ZM, ali su mi zadnjih mjesec dana davali inzulin zbog gest.dijab kako bi, između ostalog, malo zaštopali i njezin rast).

----------


## rozalija

Cura (38+3) 3 kg i 50 cm

----------


## deeeyoo

1. sin 54 cm, 3.900 g
2. sin 56 cm, 4.500 g
oba na prirodan način, drugi čak bez peduralne

----------


## Amandica

Imam osjećaj da se rađaju sve veća i veća djeca  :Smile: 

Kod nas situacija:
1.curka 38+4/7      4050g, 52cm
2.dečko 38+6/7     4140g,  54cm

hmmm, koliko li će biti treće (ako ga bude)  :Grin:

----------


## marusha99

Cura 40tj+2   3750g  51cm

----------


## LaLzag

Decko 3460gr i 53cm.

----------


## partyka

dečko, 3300g, CR, 37. tjedan
dečko, 5070, VBAC kod kuće, 44. tjedan (stvarno 44.  :Grin: )

----------


## Sandra81

3300 kg, 52 cm  - 41+4

----------


## anabeg

1. curica 3260g, 51cm 40tjedana, carski rez
2. curica 3450g, 52cm 39+3  brzo i prirodno

----------


## Kaae

Decko, 3980g, 57cm. 42+1.

----------


## latika

curica, 3000 g, i 54 cm

----------


## MNB

curica, 2860g, 48 cm

----------


## Jenny from the block

curica, 3450 g, 50 cm

----------


## visnja08

:Smile:  curica 2910g i 47 cm, 38 tjedan

----------


## midis

Curica, 2910 gr, 50 cm

----------


## Kayyya

1. cura 4200 g, 52 cm, 40+5
2. cura 4460 g, 55 cm, 41+4

----------


## Inda_os

1. cura 4060 gr, 52 cm, 41+2
2. cura 4350 gr, 54 cm, 40+0

----------


## XENA

1. cura 3640gr, 51cm 39 tjedan
2. cura.... :Heart: 

Dali je prirast vaše težine utjecao na veličinu bebe, u prvoj trudnoći sam dobila 12 kg.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Dva dečka, 3300 i 2800 grama.

----------


## tockica

Cura 3800 g  i 53 cm tocno na termin

----------


## Kayyya

> Dali je prirast vaše težine utjecao na veličinu bebe, u prvoj trudnoći sam dobila 12 kg.


kod mene nije; težu bebu sam rodila kad sam manje kila dobila (4460g, ja 12 kg; 4200g, ja 15 kg)

nema mamina težina puno s tim, to je genetika više.
i mm i ja smo rođeni sa skoro 4,5 kg.. naravno da sam i ja kapitalce rodila, blago meni

----------


## Ayan

curka 3310 g i 51 cm , 39+5

----------


## Vjeverica77

3400g, 52 cm

----------


## kristina1977

1dijete 4.160g/53cm 39+1tt
2dijete 5.040g/55cm 39+6tt

----------


## aliana79

curica, dan prije termina, 4100g, 53 cm  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## llella

1.curica 3510g i 53 cm, 39+5
2. curica 3040g i 49 cm, 38 tt
3. curica 3610g i 50 cm, 38+4

----------


## mg1975

3850 g i 56 cm - točno na termin ili ti 40+0

----------


## XENA

> 1. cura 3640gr, 51cm 39 tjedan
> 2. cura....


Druga cura 3630gr, 53cm 40 tjedan

----------


## Jesen u meni

dečko 2750g i 49 cm, rođen s 38+5

----------


## mimi 25

Cura,
37.tt
3100g / 47cm

----------


## Apolonia-Lu

dečko, 36+6, 2700g i 49cm

----------


## Iveko

Cura, 38+5, 3040g, 50 cm  :Smile:

----------


## Sony

Decko, 40-1, 4230gr, 54cm, prekrasan!

----------


## twin

Cura 36+6, 3320g, 49cm

----------


## artep

1. 3130 g dečko
2. 2980 g dečko
3. 3140 g cura

----------


## bijelko

cura 52 cm 3850

----------


## atms

1. 3350 curica
2. 4100 sincic
3. 4500 curica

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mishica0704

Nakon 12h trudova, otvorena 6cm, bez episiotomije rodila djevojcicu tm 3500g td 52cm  :Smile:

----------


## saf

Curka 3760g i 53cm

----------


## Tiziana

On 4.50 kg / 51 cm
Ona 3.90 kg / 50 cm

----------


## twin

Cura 37tj 4050g/52cm

----------


## Njuskalica

40+5 3330g/50cm cura

----------


## Onavi

Dečko 41tt       3700g / 54cm
Curica 40+1tt  3380g / 51cm

----------


## saf

Curka 3760g i 53 cm i dečec 4070g i 52cm  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Onavi

> Curka 3760g i 53 cm i dečec 4070g i 52cm


saf čestitam...nekako mi je promaklo da si rodila...

----------


## saf

> saf čestitam...nekako mi je promaklo da si rodila...


Hvala draga  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlich

Curka je bila lakša od brace: 3050g/49cm...

----------


## theox

decko,
3870g i 53cm.  :Smile:

----------


## naldor

cura 41 tt 50 cm i 3430 kg
decko 41 tt 52 i 4200 kg

----------


## katrin23

Decko 39+5, 3330 g.
Cura 40+3, 3530 g. 
Oba poroda super ekspresna!

----------


## deeeyoo

Dečko, 40+4 tt, 3900 g, 54 cm
Dečko, 40+5 tt, 4510 g, 56 cm
Cura, 40 tt, 3620 g, 53 cm

----------


## anika2

49 cm i 3680,dečko

----------


## fire

3.920 , 51 cm,cura , porod 8 i po sati,sa dripom,epi prirodan

----------


## princessmo

1. dečko - 9 dana prije termina - 52cm i 3750g  :Heart: 
2. dečko - točno na termin - 53cm i 3970g  :Heart:

----------


## plima

dečko 40 tt - 4150g/52cm
dečko 40 tt - 3550g/53cm

----------


## sanda1977

prva cura 40+3 3650g i 50 cm
druga cura 40+2  3550g i 51 cm

----------


## stoic

dečko 39+6
4050g, 54cm

----------


## RibicaSibica

Cura 39+1 3740 i 50 cm

----------


## sara38

Curka
40+5 tt 3510 i 52 cm

----------


## Argente

dečko, 41+4, 3200g i 51cm

----------


## Blekonja

I cura 39+7 

2890 g
50 cm

II cura 40+2 

2760 gr
49 cm

----------


## Tonkica Palonkica

1. djevojčica - 53cm i 3480g
2. dječak - 52cm i 4000g

----------


## j-la

cura 3750 gr 55 cm

----------


## corinaII

38tt curica 2690 grama i 46 cm  :Smile:

----------


## Mucica

39+2tt djevojčica 3270 gr i 49 cm  :Heart:

----------


## SKDT

1. Curka 2007.godina, rođena u 40tt 3530 g i 49 cm
2. Curka 2011.godina, rođena u 38tt 3780g 50 cm

----------


## sokolic

Dečko od 4.800 gr i 52 cm -40+3tt

----------


## broculla

1.cura 41+3 tt 3450 g i 50 cm
2.cura 41 tt 3700 g i 51 cm
3.decko 41+3 tt 3980 g i 53 cm
4.cura 40+5 tt 3980 g i 54 cm

----------


## Muma

Dečko, 2490g, 46cm, 36+3tt

----------


## Apsu

Dečko 3620g i 52 cm  :Smile:

----------


## freya7

1. Cura 39+5, 3920g i 55cm
2. Cura 41+2, 4540g i 57cm
3. Cura 40+1, 3980g i 54cm

----------


## Ginger

1.cura 38+0 - 2.660g, 44cm
2.cura 39+0 - 3.260g, 50cm
2.cura 38+1 - 3.050g, 48cm

----------


## željkica

Dečko 4600 g i 52 dug,40+2 tt.

----------


## tanja37

1. 2002.-dečko, 41+3, 3690g i 52 cm
2. 2007.-curka, 41+3, 3720g i 50 cm
3. ? - 17.03. termin

----------


## nanimira

Cura 4450g,53cm-41+3

----------


## S2000

1. Decko 40tj 3150gr 51cm
2. Cura 39+4 2910gr 50cm

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## lelica

37tj cura, 3800gr/50cm

----------


## nel@

dečko 53cm, 3970 kg

----------


## Dilek

39 tjedana, djevojcica od 50 cm i 3700g.

----------


## autumn

1. curica 37. tj. 2580 g i 44 cm

2. curica 36 + 6 tj. 2450 g i 47 cm

----------


## ki ki

1.decko 39 tj. 3960 g i 53 cm

2.curica 37 tj. 3250 g i 49 cm

----------


## maca papucarica

dječačić 40+3 ---> 4180 g i 54 cm

----------


## Bubimitka81

Decko 37+2 tt, 3150 gr i 48 cm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

> dječačić 40+3 ---> 4180 g i 54 cm


djecacic, a? 
bas  :Laughing:

----------


## anabela1

Djevojčica 39 tj. 2950 gr + 50 cm

----------


## bugaboo

Curica 37+4, 3450g i 48cm :Wink:

----------


## dino84

Djevojčica 39+3, 3210 g i 51 cm

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Curka, 39+1, 2750g/48cm
Decko, 40+0, 3240/50cm

----------


## kristina_zg

prva cura- 3700 i 54
druga cura- 3760 i 51
dečko- 3700 i 52
a svo troje rođeno na 40+3  :Heart:

----------


## TinaB

Curka 38+1, 2540 g/47 cm
Dečko 39, 3170 g/ 51 cm

----------


## alef

> Decko 39+2,  3,950


A onda djevojčica 41 tt, 4400  :Smile:

----------


## Tinker123

2012.godina, dečko 3850g i 52 cm

----------


## Tinker123

> 2013.godina, dečko 3850g i 52 cm


ispravak godine  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Drugi "dječačić" 39+4 ----> 4350 g i 54 cm

----------


## bugaboo

> Curica 37+4, 3450g i 48cm


Decko 39+0, 4320g i 50cm

----------


## Mariachi2906

1.cura 37+5 3900g, 52cm
2.cura 37+1, 3310g, 49cm
3.cura 40tt, 4270g, 53cm
4.cura 38+1, 2770g, 47cm
5.dečko 39+3, 3940g, 50cm

----------


## ana-

blizanci u 36+4tt 2410g,47cm
                        2400g,45cm

fakin  u 37+6tt 2670g,47cm

----------


## funky

Decko, 40 tt, 4050g i 53 cm

----------


## cuivienen

1. curica 38+2 3550 g, 55 cm
2& 3. bliznakinje 38+1 3010g i 48cm, 2590g i 48cm

----------


## nanimira

Ne sjećam se jesam li tu pisala

Cura 41+3 4450g i 53cm

----------


## Amandica

Curka 38+2 4050g
Dečko 38+3 4140g
Curka (na putu), ušli u 41 tt

----------


## oli

Decko 39+3, 3300, 51cm

----------


## Nela0902

U 30 tjednu  (blizanci ) 
Curica 1540 g - 42 cm

----------


## Mury

Dečko (39+3)  - 4140 g, 53 cm  :Smile:

----------


## mare78

dečko 41+1 4000 g, 53 cm
dečko 40+3 3800 g, 54 cm

----------


## lala83

Curica 40 +1  50 cm, 3530 g
Dečko 38+6  49 cm, 3400 g

----------


## Kockica1908

Curica  39+1  3,840 kg i 50 cm

----------


## snupi

curka, 38+4 tt 3260 gr, 51 cm

----------


## ivana.sky

Curica 39+6tt, 54cm, 4450g

----------


## lady.x

prvo 38+0 3600g
drugo 40+1  3860g

----------


## bebeto

Prvo 4000 gr ( 41+0 )
Drugo 3980 gr ( 40 +4 )
Trece 3800 gr ( 41 + 0 )

----------


## Ribica 1

Decko 3780g (40+2)

----------


## Muma

Maleni dečko  36+3  2490g
Malena cura   36+3  2190g

----------


## Pepita

Prvo         39+5       3000 g
Drugo       40+2       3640 g
Treće        39          3450 g

----------


## Beti3

> Prvo         39+5       3000 g
> Drugo       40+2       3640 g
> Treće        39          3450 g


Vau!! Pepita, čestitam! Jako mi je drago vidjeti da imaš i treću bebu.

----------


## Pepita

Beti3 hvala ti!!!

Nema dugo da sam rodila, 6.10.

----------


## eryngium

S 35+5 tt, 3030gr, dečko. Dva dana prije procjena je bila 3160gr.

----------


## Medeja

Dečko, 39+2tt, 3090g, 51cm

----------


## Mury

> Dečko (39+3)  - 4140 g, 53 cm


Decko br.2 (37+4) 3500g, 52 cm

----------


## LadyB

Dečko, 41tj 3450g 50cm

----------


## žužy

Dečko,41+5 - 3860/52  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Curica 39+6   3740g 52cm

----------


## cikla

> devojčica 41+5 tt, 4650 g, 52 cm


dečak 39+2 tt, 4350 g, 53 cm

----------


## Ayan

40 tt. 3800 i 52 cm

----------


## tanja37

> 1. 2002.-dečko, 41+3, 3690g i 52 cm
> 2. 2007.-curka, 41+3, 3720g i 50 cm
> 3. ? - 17.03. termin


3. 2014. - dečko, 39, 3050 g i 49 cm

----------


## sunce moje malo

ovaj put curka, 40+3, 4300g i 55 cm

----------


## Paja Patak

Curica 40+3 = 3,450 g i 50 cm

----------


## Vlattka

Ima već dugo od sretnog događaja  :Smile:  a sad vidim da nisam pisala na ovoj temi...
Curica 39+1, 3400 g i 50 cm.

----------


## Martina1992

Induciran porod, nakon 10ak min tiskanja stigla je cura od 51 cm i 3,650  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Curica 39+6   3740g 52cm


Decko 38+3  3070g 48cm

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Curka, 2690 g, 47 cm, 37+5 tt  :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

Cura 38+1 tt, 3290g, 50 cm

----------


## ana-

Dečko 38+1 TT 2980g / 49cm ☺

----------


## Lunni13

Djecak 3180, 49cm. Prvorotkinja,porod uz drip 6 sati i bez reza, sve lijepo i brzo proslo.

----------


## alef

1. 3950, 55
2. 4400, 55
3. Carski, 3 sedmice prije termina 3350, 51

----------


## sarasvati

1. 3620/50
2. 3370/50

----------


## j-la

> cura 3750 gr 55 cm


Druga cura 39+5 3310 gr 54 cm

----------


## iva777

Cura 4.150 g i 53 cm 

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

> dečko, 41+4, 3200g i 51cm


dečko 2, 39+5, 3260g i 51cm

----------


## eryngium

> S 35+5 tt, 3030gr, dečko. Dva dana prije procjena je bila 3160gr.


Curetak, 39+0, 3390gr, 51cm.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## VeraM

Cura, 4050 g, 54 cm

----------


## Anemona

2530 g

----------


## sara79

Cura 38+0 tt - 2740 gr., 46 cm ❤

----------


## iva777

Curica 4150 i 53 cm 39 +1[emoji173]

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Benisa

1.4.2018. dječak 40+3tt 3950 gr 54 cm
2.7.2019. dječak 29+3tt 1150 gr 38 cm

----------


## Nini 2012

djevojcica 3870
djecak 4150

----------

